# What's this latest foglight 'fashion' all about



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Driving with side lights only and fogs on, especially bad if you have replaced your side light bulbs with blue non light emitting diodes from halfords

Turn your headlights on you stupid. cnuts


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Was doing just this yesterday morning, visibility was about 20metres and the glare of the xenons on the fog was blinding me, fogs and DRLs seemed the right way to drive safely, never considered I was being a stupid cnut at that point

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

It was blinding you ?!!!! That's scary, firstly drls generally mean (on Audis anyway) your car is well enough lit at the correct height even if in normal conditions you do look like a 150 mph Xmas tree

Secondly there was no fog !!!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

;-)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone who uses their fog lights when the visibility is more than 100m is a bell end. No ifs. No buts. The headlight/sidelight combo thing just helps us narrow down exactly what type of bell end they are:

1. Fogs with headlights - they're the sort of bell end who listens to the morning weather and hears that it's a bit foggy 200 miles from them, so by default they stick their fog lights on for their crystal clear commute to work. They feel smug in the knowledge that they've avoided an accident by doing this. These bell ends also switch their fogs on when it rains, because rain is scary and fog lights help them relax. They probably switch them on when it snowed three days ago, when it hails and when it's a bit windy.

2. Fogs with side lights - they're the sort of bell end who genuinely believe lights on a car look cool. They will switch on various combinations of lights, then get out and walk up the road to see which looks coolest. They will then drive around with this 'cool' combination at all times. They will tell themselves that all the people who think they're a bell-end are just boring old farts. They have so little self-awareness that they will probably never realise they're a bell end.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Had a bell sat stationary in lane 2 350m from merge in turn at roadworks acting presumeably on behalf of Highways Agency not letting any use the lane.
He had rear fogs on.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Driving with side lights only and fogs on, especially bad if you have replaced your side light bulbs with blue non light emitting diodes from halfords
> 
> Turn your headlights on you stupid. cnuts


Yep' someone should take a hammer to their fog lights and glue the switch off!
One plus point however, it's a visual tag to know who the low of iq are and gives you a chance to distance yourself from them!


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

I really dont see the problem, dont do it myself but doesnt bother me at all. Some cars (volvo's & saabs) dont have fog lights, they have spot lights which work in the same way as the DRL's/halfords special Audi have started slapping on their cars.

I think you should worry about something else, you'll live longer.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't worry about them. I just think they're bell ends.

That being said, at night, any light coming towards you affects your night vision and is a potential issue. We all accept that other drivers need their headlights on in order to see, so the benefits outweigh the risks there. What we shouldn't accept is when some drivers want to double the amount of light they're shining in everyones eyes purely because they're selfish twats who are more concerned with their own image than pretty much anything else in the world. That, right there, is what makes them bell ends.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

generally young guys trying to make their cars look sporty. I was 20 once (long long ago) and had spotcandles myself  Let em be they aren't doing any harm


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thing is it's not just 20 something's last year I spotted a 40 year old guy in the middle of the day with his fog lights on :?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Thing is it's not just 20 something's last year I spotted a 40 year old guy in the middle of the day with his fog lights on :?


Now that 'is' a complete tosser - either that or he didn't know


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

harv_j said:


> I really dont see the problem.


apart from its illegal and the reason you have main light is so the road is illuminated correctly in order for you to drive safely.
keys in the name - F O G lights! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BrianR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is it's not just 20 something's last year I spotted a 40 year old guy in the middle of the day with his fog lights on :?
> ...


He defo did know arter I had flashed him god knows how many times still didn't turn them off


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I dont understand how having foglights only on makes the car sporty if the car coming up behind you has them on normally it's dark and you can't tell if its a Lamborghini or Cnut mobile


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

BAMTT said:


> I dont understand how having foglights only on makes the car sporty if the car coming up behind you has them on normally it's dark and you can't tell if its a Lamborghini or Cnut mobile


One of the best extras I have fitted are the auto-dimming rear view mirrors. Just need an auto-dimming windscreen now and I will have both front and back covered


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> harv_j said:
> 
> 
> > I really dont see the problem.
> ...


Correct the key is in the name, S P O T lights. Not a lot of cars are fitted with front fogs. If you read more than the first line of what i said then you would see my justification bud.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

harv_j said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > harv_j said:
> ...


The difference is semantic. Call them 'spots' so you can justify switching them on whenever you fancy... At the end of the day, it's selfishness - You don't need them on to help you see, so why are people switching them on?? Because they think they look cool. That's all there is to it, and for the bell ends who do it, looking cool is more important than the fact that they're adding to the glare that other drivers have to deal with.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

harv_j said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > harv_j said:
> ...


 :? not a lot of cars are fitted with fog lights are you joking


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Anyone who uses their fog lights when the visibility is more than 100m is a bell end. No ifs. No buts. The headlight/sidelight combo thing just helps us narrow down exactly what type of bell end they are:
> 
> 1. Fogs with headlights - they're the sort of bell end who listens to the morning weather and hears that it's a bit foggy 200 miles from them, so by default they stick their fog lights on for their crystal clear commute to work. They feel smug in the knowledge that they've avoided an accident by doing this. These bell ends also switch their fogs on when it rains, because rain is scary and fog lights help them relax. They probably switch them on when it snowed three days ago, when it hails and when it's a bit windy.
> 
> 2. Fogs with side lights - they're the sort of bell end who genuinely believe lights on a car look cool. They will switch on various combinations of lights, then get out and walk up the road to see which looks coolest. They will then drive around with this 'cool' combination at all times. They will tell themselves that all the people who think they're a bell-end are just boring old farts. They have so little self-awareness that they will probably never realise they're a bell end.


Perfectly stated 10 out 10.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Spandex said:


> I don't worry about them. I just think they're bell ends.
> 
> That being said, at night, any light coming towards you affects your night vision and is a potential issue. We all accept that other drivers need their headlights on in order to see, so the benefits outweigh the risks there. What we shouldn't accept is when some drivers want to double the amount of light they're shining in everyones eyes purely because they're selfish twats who are more concerned with their own image than pretty much anything else in the world. That, right there, is what makes them bell ends.


The bit that gets me do drivers with all these lights really think oncoming drivers know who they are, all think is they must be a plonker or an out of control Chav.


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

I can honestly say that my sight has never been affected by someone elses fogs so i can only assume that you are lying on the road at the time they drive past


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

harv_j said:


> I can honestly say that my sight has never been affected by someone elses fogs so i can only assume that you are lying on the road at the time they drive past


You seem to be working on the assumption that because fog lights (or 'spots') are low down, the light they shine is also low down. Headlights, which are aimed at the ground by law, still affect your vision, so why you think additional lights which have no requirement to be aimed at all have no effect is beyond me.

They're commonly referred to as 'wanker lights' for a reason. Regardless of their effect on other drivers, only a wanker switches them on because only a wanker thinks making their car look like the spaceship from E.T. is a good thing.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The last car I knew that had spotlights was my Brother's MkII XR2i


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it just me or is there a 'Demessiah' look alike visiting ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

YoungOldUn said:


> Is it just me or is there a 'Demessiah' look alike visiting ?


Nope you're right, 
he also claims HIDs are legal even though the DfT have had a fact sheet on the subject published for YEARS declaring them illegal.

No cars have "spot lights" as standard, they are fog lights, look at the symbol on the switch/warning light or manufactures website for the cnuts car, hell look at the E number on the lens and google it! they even default off with your headlights to prevent those who are hard of thinking from leaving them on! The other clue is the button for the fronts is generally located next to the rear fog light switch . Guess we all need to put on our rear "spot lights" when driving :roll:

People who can't be trusted or have the common decency to not dazzle other road users should be force fed their own balls until they learn how to use the lights correctly and made to resit their driving test and display a blue C for cunt on the car to warn other drivers (IMO)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe this is the problem people are so thick they think Fog Lights are Spot Lights.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I have more of an issue with the bell-ends who drive in fog or pouring rain with no lights on at all.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I have some HID "Fog lights":










Please don't dazzle me . . . . . . :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brittan said:


> I have some HID "Fog lights"


You joke about it, but on some US forums, not only have I seen people fit HIDs in their fog lights, I've also seen a few threads where people have installed HID reverse lights.

I know most psychologists will argue that there's a little bit of the caveman in all of us, but with some people, I think the caveman is pretty much making all the decisions. Modern man shouldnt really find bright lights that mesmerising any more.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Not just in the US:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=303131

Caveman?


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

brittan said:


> Not just in the US:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=303131
> 
> Caveman?


Matching colour of lights when you unlock the car :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Anyone who uses their fog lights when the visibility is more than 100m is a bell end. No ifs. No buts. The headlight/sidelight combo thing just helps us narrow down exactly what type of bell end they are:
> 
> 1. Fogs with headlights - they're the sort of bell end who listens to the morning weather and hears that it's a bit foggy 200 miles from them, so by default they stick their fog lights on for their crystal clear commute to work. They feel smug in the knowledge that they've avoided an accident by doing this. These bell ends also switch their fogs on when it rains, because rain is scary and fog lights help them relax. They probably switch them on when it snowed three days ago, when it hails and when it's a bit windy.
> 
> 2. Fogs with side lights - they're the sort of bell end who genuinely believe lights on a car look cool. They will switch on various combinations of lights, then get out and walk up the road to see which looks coolest. They will then drive around with this 'cool' combination at all times. They will tell themselves that all the people who think they're a bell-end are just boring old farts. They have so little self-awareness that they will probably never realise they're a bell end.


Excellet Spandex!!

I really dislike the use of fog lights in good visibility. But as you say, it has become fashionalbe/cool some years ago :evil:


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or is there a 'Demessiah' look alike visiting ?
> ...


I have no idea who Demessiah is but i'm assuming they came on here & trolled the shit out of everyone. No i'm not doing that, all i'm saying is that front fogs dont bother me in the slightest. Fog lights dont dazzle you (if the bulbs are set up correctly) unless you have the same tendancies as a moth & inherantly cannot stop staring directly at a light bulb.

And yes i do claim they are legal, because they are. I said before that the legislation WAS due to come in this year in April to make them require autolevellers & washers but it never received approval. You just made yourself look like a right obnoxious twat bud. Lay off.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Regardless of whether it bothers you as an indiviual, surely it is also part of a bigger picture?

It is a fairly simple rule to follow. If one has a disregard for one fairly easy to follow law than how many others does one disregard? Where is the line drawn? The Highway code is fairly easy to follow for any person of average intelliegnce and it is the drivers responsibility to be fully conversant with it. We can not pick and choose which parts of the book we like and which we do not.

If we were all complacent to everyone elses shortfalls, where would we be?

Someone getting raped in Russia doesnt really bother me as it has no impact on my life..............................


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

harv_j said:


> I have no idea who Demessiah is but i'm assuming they came on here & trolled the shit out of everyone. No i'm not doing that, all i'm saying is that front fogs dont bother me in the slightest. Fog lights dont dazzle you (if the bulbs are set up correctly) unless you have the same tendancies as a moth & inherantly cannot stop staring directly at a light bulb.
> 
> And yes i do claim they are legal, because they are. I said before that the legislation WAS due to come in this year in April to make them require autolevellers & washers but it never received approval. You just made yourself look like a right obnoxious twat bud. Lay off.


The fact that *you* 'aren't bothered' by it is neither here nor there. I'm sorry, but if you're driving at night, especially when the road is wet (and therefore reflective), *any* lights will have an impact on your night vision. I'm not saying they 'dazzle' you, but that's not the only way lights affect your vision at night. If they served any useful safety purpose, I'm sure we would all accept that it was worth any risk to our own ability to see, but if people are going to use them for purely aesthetic purposes, then they're going to get called wankers and have people flashing their lights at them every time they drive down the road.

As for aftermarket HIDs, they're not legal. What you're referring to is the MOT, which currently doesn't test for aftermarket HIDs, but does now test that any washer/leveling systems which are fitted are working correctly. The MOT is based on a subset of the VOSA regulations, and isn't the definition of what's legal.


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> harv_j said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea who Demessiah is but i'm assuming they came on here & trolled the shit out of everyone. No i'm not doing that, all i'm saying is that front fogs dont bother me in the slightest. Fog lights dont dazzle you (if the bulbs are set up correctly) unless you have the same tendancies as a moth & inherantly cannot stop staring directly at a light bulb.
> ...


I give up. Fucking wankers. We should bring Walt Disney & Hitler out from chryogenics to target people with who like using their foglights. AGREE OR DIE!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I looked it up and neither Walt Disney nor Hitler were cryogenically frozen. You're not very good at this.


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> I looked it up and neither Walt Disney nor Hitler were cryogenically frozen. You're not very good at this.


No shit


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, and I just looked up the other thread about HIDs.. Funnily enough, if I'd been posting over there I'd have completely agreed with you. That's because you didn't say that HIDs were legal there, you just said they weren't an MOT fail (which they're not).

The problem is, I think, that people sometimes assume that if something passes the MOT, that makes it legal. The problem with HIDs is that it is completely illegal to simply change a standard incandescent bulb for a HID bulb - the entire headlight unit must be designed for use with (approved) HID bulbs. This is mostly because the position of the light source is different relative to the bulb mount. In addition, there's the well known regulation for having washer and leveling systems installed (something that the MOT still doesn't properly test for, despite it obviously being the intention when the changes were drafted).


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

[quote="harv_j"

I give up. Fucking wankers. We should bring Hitler out from chryogenics to target people with who like using their foglights. AGREE OR DIE![/quote]

Knew i should have gone to the bookies and put a tenner on............

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I am genuinely more worried about people mapping the arse out of their cars, without changing a brake or a tyre after doing it. Even if they are experienced speed hounds with many hours of track days behind them, I doubt they have re-mapped down before selling in the future to some spotty geek, who then can not only beat anything on the road 0-62, but is also more prone to be showing front fogs.

I think its time to put down the pipe, time to stop pissing 4 times a night, time to dump the christmas jumpers, srink something other than cocoa grandads - time to think back to bygone days when you couldnt wait to try and make your shit heap look a little different. Go nail a bull bar to the front of the TT and tie 12 spots to it go on I dare you :lol:

Front fogs were made cool by rally drivers in the 70s and I thought those cars looked the f#cking bollocks thrashing through the woods an inch away from killing 20 bystanders   ..................."people try to put us down - my generation"


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

BrianR said:


> I am genuinely more worried about people mapping the arse out of their cars, without changing a brake or a tyre after doing it.


Don't worry your pretty little head Brian.
Tyres are Load and Speed rated (amongst other things) i am pretty sure acceleration is not a requirement.
Same for braking. One would be braking from same given speed, its just that the car arrived there quicker. The mass remains the same (unless one is driving on the moon of course, although one could argue the mass has not changed just the result of gravity acting upon it but seeing as i did not study astrophysics i am unsure how F=ma applies in this instance)

You can physically beat Driving Skills into someone until they can recite them off by heart.
Unfortunately no amount of waterboarding will introduce common sense, intelligence or the correct application of the freshly beaten skills.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

ELVIS said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > I am genuinely more worried about people mapping the arse out of their cars, without changing a brake or a tyre after doing it.
> ...


and in a light hearted way that was what I was saying, You can't expect a everyone, especially the young and immature to think like we do - sick of being too sensible and maybe time to live and let live a bit. If some tosser blinds you with his fogs, blind the tosser back


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

You knows it boss!! :mrgreen:

As per my previous, regardless of all of the ifs/buts/ins/outs , unfortunately being able to get in the gene pool and not have your feet touch the floor is not a test applied to vehicle licence qualification.

Ideas on getting the limp dicks to conform? Personally i like the idea of black boxes in the car ( like young/new drivers have installed by insurance companies). It has a light/moisture reader in front bumper.

If the foglights are turned on and there is more than prescribed distance of visability then the black box (that is wired into the stereo system) overrides the music (like ones telephone would) and has a really annoying laugh in the background while simultaneously shouts "why are you such a dickhead?"

When the fogs are turned off music resumes.

Think it will catch on?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:

Or connect the fogs to the seat, so the longer the fogs on the stronger the stream of juice running through the seats. Nah they would probably enjoy it :lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ELVIS said:


> Unfortunately no amount of waterboarding will introduce common sense, intelligence or the correct application of the freshly beaten skills.


That is gross and I seriously hope it's a joke! A very bad one if it was meant as one :evil:


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> ELVIS said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately no amount of waterboarding will introduce common sense, intelligence or the correct application of the freshly beaten skills.
> ...


Some of the posts on this forum are priceless.YES i really do think waterboarding should be on the DVLA syllabus and selection criteria FFS. Sometimes i really think if forums are a true reflection of humanity then we really are doomed! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A bad joke as I said ,,,,, if it was one :?


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Isnt comedy subjective?

I did a little wee when i was typing it. [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Spandex said:


> Anyone who uses their fog lights when the visibility is more than 100m is a bell end. No ifs. No buts. The headlight/sidelight combo thing just helps us narrow down exactly what type of bell end they are:
> 
> 1. Fogs with headlights - they're the sort of bell end who listens to the morning weather and hears that it's a bit foggy 200 miles from them, so by default they stick their fog lights on for their crystal clear commute to work. They feel smug in the knowledge that they've avoided an accident by doing this. These bell ends also switch their fogs on when it rains, because rain is scary and fog lights help them relax. They probably switch them on when it snowed three days ago, when it hails and when it's a bit windy.
> 
> 2. Fogs with side lights - they're the sort of bell end who genuinely believe lights on a car look cool. They will switch on various combinations of lights, then get out and walk up the road to see which looks coolest. They will then drive around with this 'cool' combination at all times. They will tell themselves that all the people who think they're a bell-end are just boring old farts. They have so little self-awareness that they will probably never realise they're a bell end.


I don't know why this thread popped up for me but I have to say Spandex - I couldn't agree more 

It makes quite a difference on a dark wet road as you are passing someone with glaring fog lights on and you are trying to see the kerb on your side but can't.

I rarely use my fog lights - it's rare that visibility is below 100m. And why people on congested motorways think it's a good idea to dazzle the car immediately in front and behind them with unnecessary fog lights I don't know - They can see you anyway fool they are not blind but they are blinded now! :evil:

Perhaps fog lights should be on a timer - or automatically turn off when lit from behind.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

John-H said:


> Perhaps fog lights should be on a timer - or automatically turn off when lit from behind.


John, I would patent that if I where you before someone at Apple or Google see it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Darn it! I should have kept my mouth shut, it's public domain now! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

John-H said:


> I rarely use my fog lights - it's rare that visibility is below 100m.


I have owned a number of cars where I can honestly say I have *never* switched the fog lights on. Not once. Not even to test them whilst stationary. In fact, there have been cars where I've not even been sure how to switch them on.

That's how fucking rare it is to actually need to use fog lights.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I remember using my front fog lights once in the countryside when visibility was only 50 feet or so in dense fog and it was difficult to see where the road went. The TT's fog lights did not help at all and my HID dip beans gave more penetration with the occasional flash of main beam to try and gain perspective from the odd object within the wall of back scattered light. I didn't use my rear fog light as there were no other cars on that lonely night. Had one appeared behind me I would have made sure they saw me by turning it on briefly. Were they to come close I would have turned them off of course so as not to blind them. I could probably have achieved the same with my brake lights.

From that experience I concluded that the TT's front fog lights are pointless and actually make things worse due to back scatter. I also found it annoying that you are forced to turn ON the front fog lights in order to turn ON the rear fog light.

As an experiment I purchased some yellow fog light bulbs that had a golden yellow coating - because yellow penetrates through water vapour laden air, whereas the bluer components of white light get back scattered. That was about thee years ago and I have yet to have the opportunity to test them!

Sometimes on the motorway at night, in what I would describe as "mist", where visibility was still a few hundred metres, I've come across a glowing red comedy crocodile of cars - all blinding each other with their own fog lights and unable to see past the leading timid driver doing 40 to 50mph. I've had to slow down to pass them but once their red mist was behind me I could see again, speed up and chuckle on my way :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just see rule 236 from the DSA.
https://www.gov.uk/driving-adverse-weat ... 234-to-236


> You MUST NOT use front or rear fog lights unless visibility is seriously reduced (see Rule 226) as they dazzle other road users and can obscure your brake lights. You MUST switch them off when visibility improves.
> Law RVLR regs 25 & 27


I've seen cars pulled for inappropriate use of fog lights, and the police can issue an on-the-spot fine.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I wish they would stop people more often for it. I suppose it's a question of priorities though. I think they should bring back public information films. They were a bit of a comedy but they imprinted on you. I always think of Reginald Molehusband when I reverse park into a right space :lol:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Wife has just bought a new Volvo v40 and there are no spot/fog on any of the models, I asked why, answer inappropriate use, dangerous and ineffective.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

John-H said:


> I wish they would stop people more often for it. I suppose it's a question of priorities though. I think they should bring back public information films. They were a bit of a comedy but they imprinted on you. I always think of Reginald Molehusband when I reverse park into a right space :lol:


I think the problem is that people don't think of anyone else apart from themselves these days. It wouldn't make any difference if you constantly reminded people it's illegal or it's inconsiderate or dangerous or whatever - people want their foglights on and that's all that matters to them.

It used to be a 'youth' thing so the selfishness was par for the course really, but I've recently noticed loads of middle aged or older people driving with them on. I think the mentality is just "it helps me see better so screw everyone else".


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, with the youth hot hatch brigade it was known as "flossing" (what???) - I wonder if it was along the lines of showing your teeth or something? As in your experience though, I see lots of middle aged people with them on too. I think many think it improves their visibility and safety like DRLs - whilst of course annoying and blinding everyone else in the process. Perhaps we can think of another catch phrase for it that will embarrass them?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Old foggy?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I came up with a witty catch phrase for them, but this forum keeps changing it to "doodah".


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Spandex said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they would stop people more often for it. I suppose it's a question of priorities though. I think they should bring back public information films. They were a bit of a comedy but they imprinted on you. I always think of Reginald Molehusband when I reverse park into a right space :lol:
> ...


Your dead right, we have just had a family discussion on the subject of how folks attitude to one another has significantly changed for the worse. Everyone seems to be angry not prepared to help each other anymore, of course there are some that remain normal. It really is a sad state we find ourselves in these days, there must be a reason.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I generally refer to anybody mentally challenged as a mackem. Caravanners=mackems ,micra drivers= mackems ,inbreds=mackems


----------

